
I made a Hacker News clone that shows latest news about corona virus - sagunsh
https://visualizenow.org/corona-news
======
probably_wrong
Interesting work.

How are you getting the news from each site? Do they offer some type of feed,
or are you scrapping their homepages?

~~~
sagunsh
Through RSS feed and filtering keywords like "corona", "corona virus",
"wuhan", "outbreak"

------
bibekgreen
Thanks for this

